# 1967 Cruise Control



## milster1091 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just picked up a 1967 GTO cruise control unit. I also picked up the tilt wheel with the cruise control switch on the directional lever. Where can i find literature to hook this up in the engine compartment?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory 1967 Pontiac service manual has section.


----------



## milster1091 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

